
The Deactivation of the American Worker - elorant
http://www.theawl.com/2016/02/the-deactivation-of-the-american-worker
======
hwstar
Now you know the real reason why the republican party is doing all it can to
repeal the Affordable Care Act. Controlling access to benefits keeps people in
jobs they really don't like. Benefits need to be decoupled from work.

